# Movie Review - "Kick-***."



## Monocrom (Apr 19, 2010)

*This film is not family friendly. *

Had to get that out of the way. Not the first time that Hollywood has created a trailer that was the exact opposite of what you get when you plunk down your hard-earned money. For some reason, it seems to be trendy to trick movie-goers into seeing a film by creating a manipulative trailer. 

The film is based on the concept of Super Heros who have no actual Super Powers, but dress in costumes to fight crime in the real world. The main hero names himself "Kick-***." (Ironically, he's the most mentally stable out of all the heros in this film.) 

Kick-*** has an old-fashioned sense of what it means to be a Super Hero. He represents what many folks believe is found in modern-day comic books. Actually, Kick-*** represents the type of Super Hero you used to see in the comics. For example, Superman helping an old lady across the street, or stopping a couple of bank robbers without actually hurting them. However, the other heros in the film represent what is typically found in modern-day comics. Those aren't written for kids. They're written for adults. And the following words can be used to describe those types of Super Heros . . . Dark, disturbed, emotionally damaged, mentally deranged, etc.

Nicholas Cage is in this film. And what you see can be described as his most disturbing role to date. (And if you've seen his other films, you know that's a helluva thing to pull off.) He plays the part of a father with a pre-teen daughter who is seriously disturbed as well. Soon their paths meet with Kick-*** in one of the bloodiest scenes in the entire film. 

When he's not pretending to be a Super Hero, the teenager who wears the costume tries to gather the courage to ask out the girl he's in love with. Somehow, he tries to do this by letting her believe that he's gay. This does lead to some very funny scenes in the film. On the surface, it's a funny movie. Scratch it with just your fingernail, and you realize that just below that surface is a truly dark & disturbing film. While the main villian is almost comical in nature, what he does; isn't. 

While not giving away any of the important scenes, I must mention one scene where the young daughter hides behind a kitchen cabinet while being shot at by the bad guys. A scene that anyone who watched and enjoyed the American version of the film "La Femme Nikita" will surely remember. 

*Flashaholics Corner:*

The only light in the movie worth mentioning is a weapon-light mounted on the underside of what appears to be a Sig Sauer. Beam has an obvious blue tint. The weapon-light also has a high rate of strobe. Couldn't tell what it was though. Sorry.

In conclusion: 
~~~~~~~~~~~
If you want to see a film that is truly dark & disturbing, but in a bit of a subtle way; I can recommend this movie. If you want to see something with your kids, skip this film.

Family Friendly: :thumbsdow

Dark, disturbing, sometimes funny: :twothumbs

Edit:

"Kick-*** 2" movie review added. Look for date stamp 08/24/13 about 5 pages in.


----------



## QtrHorse (Apr 19, 2010)

I originally thought it was supposed to be a comedy until I saw more of the trailers.

I liked the film but it is not for everyone.

This is definitely not a film for young children.

That gun mounted light was interesting with the very fast strobe rate.

I had never heard about the real comic book Kick *** until this movie.


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 19, 2010)

This is the first movie in a long time that gave me the sense of a generational instant classic, similar to Gremlins or Goonies. 

Anyone reading who has seen the movie should also post their impressions, the reviews are widely varied - Roger Ebert called it "morally reprehensible", while the Associated Press said, "Director Matthew Vaughn has made an action comedy so bloody funny -- double emphasis on bloody -- fans might need to see it again just to catch the gags they missed from laughing so hard the first time."


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 19, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> Anyone reading who has seen the movie should also post their impressions, the reviews are widely varied - Roger Ebert called it "morally reprehensible", while the Associated Press said, "Director Matthew Vaughn has made an action comedy so bloody funny -- double emphasis on bloody -- fans might need to see it again just to catch the gags they missed from laughing so hard the first time."


 
I can understand why some would genuinely see this film as morally reprehensible. As for the Associated Press, they got it wrong. Plain & simple. It's a dark, disturbing film with comedic scenes sprinkled in. It's not even something I'd classify as a Dark Comedy. Blood, a bit of gore, plenty of action, and mentally deranged Super Heros. The comedic scenes work. But the film is too disturbing to be classified as an Action Comedy.

BTW, that pic looks like a still shot of the moment just after she executes the Doorman. Yeah, he's a bad guy. But in that scene, he felt sorry for her. Tried to help out the "little lost girl" by giving her his cellphone.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Apr 19, 2010)

Most of the media here in Oz were hung up on the level of violence and blood in the movie, and the fact that most of it was carried out by a 11-year-old girl. Not to speak of the language...

Somehow I recall Kill Bill being far bloodier.

I was glad to finally watch a movie that was not stifled by Hollywood. Kick-*** was (mostly) privately funded and the writer was allowed to see his vision (however messed-up his vision might be) come to life without being dulled down by marketing.

Congrats to the makers of this movie for sticking with it, and making the movie you wanted to. Regardless of content, the fact that it hasn't been bludgeoned into mediocrity by some guy in a suit alone makes this movie worth seeing


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Apr 19, 2010)

mvyrmnd said:


> Somehow I recall Kill Bill being far bloodier.
> 
> I was glad to finally watch a movie that was not stifled by Hollywood. Kick-*** was (mostly) privately funded and the writer was allowed to see his vision (however messed-up his vision might be) come to life without being dulled down by marketing.
> 
> Congrats to the makers of this movie for sticking with it, and making the movie you wanted to. Regardless of content, the fact that it hasn't been bludgeoned into mediocrity by some guy in a suit alone makes this movie worth seeing


 
Ditto here- we need more films like this and Watchmen- that are not product placement 1:58 minutes of fourmulatic garbage (ala spiderman discovering web shootin ablility on a Dr. Pepper can) about time we get what free thinking non sheeple deserve. The significance of this type of movie getting made may be short lived- as it is all cyclical/money driven.
Perhaps this is the cycle of the underdog with Jeff Bridges aka "the Dude" of Big Lebowski fame are finaly getting the respect they deserve.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 19, 2010)

I'll have to see this movie.


----------



## McGizmo (Apr 19, 2010)

It seems to me that when reality sucks, fantasy is a welcome diversion. What we seek from fantasy as individuals is likely as diverse as we are. We can create our own fantasy and daydream or be fed a packaged fantasy via the printed word or multi media. I like Nicholas Cage and have seen a number of his films. I appreciate the OP's review of this film and I think I have a good feel for the darkness this movie is likely to embrace. This particular avenue of escape from reality is not one I would choose, given other options; or so I would guess.

I just watched Gamer on DVD last night and it was certainly thought provoking and I suspect similar to this film being reviewed in the sense that the creators were allowed a refreshing level of artistic and creative freedom even if the story and content might be viewed as less than wholesome or refreshing. Different in core between the movies perhaps is the question and recognition of reality but then fantasy perhaps prevails in both?!? Regardless both films feed us fantasy.

If this film is not family friendly then the simple solution is to avoid it with the family. If reality is not family friendly on the other hand it is sad to think that a family friendly fantasy is the refuge to seek. When the going gets tough, go to the movies?  

I'm rambling but thanks for the review and comments provided by the OP as well as the rest of you guys!


----------



## blasterman (Apr 19, 2010)

Interesting that the same critics that hated Watchmen also hate 'Kick-***'.

Considering I liked both 'Kill-Bill' and 'Watchmen' I might have to see this.


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Apr 19, 2010)

McGizmo said:


> It seems to me that when reality sucks, fantasy is a welcome diversion. What we seek from fantasy as individuals is likely as diverse as we are. We can create our own fantasy and daydream or be fed a packaged fantasy via the printed word or multi media. I like Nicholas Cage and have seen a number of his films. I appreciate the OP's review of this film and I think I have a good feel for the darkness this movie is likely to embrace. This particular avenue of escape from reality is not one I would choose, given other options; or so I would guess.
> 
> I just watched Gamer on DVD last night and it was certainly thought provoking and I suspect similar to this film being reviewed in the sense that the creators were allowed a refreshing level of artistic and creative freedom even if the story and content might be viewed as less than wholesome or refreshing. Different in core between the movies perhaps is the question and recognition of reality but then fantasy perhaps prevails in both?!? Regardless both films feed us fantasy.
> 
> ...


 
Deep thoughts Don.....my head hurts now. Must rent Gamer. 
Remember the original Tron- the remake should be interesting..and glowing like trits... Check out Idiocracy (2006) with Luke Wilson and Dax Shepard if you want a good laugh....his defense lawyer got his Law Degree at Costco...


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Apr 19, 2010)

http://www.deepthoughtsbyjackhandey.com/today.asp


"Swims with Sea Creatures"


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 19, 2010)

Films like "Kick-***" tend to stand out more than they normally would because Hollywood has clearly given up on the concept of anything original or artistic. Best way for a young screen-writer to make sure his creation is never turned into a movie, is to tell a Hollywood producer that the script is unlike anything he's ever seen before.

Way the wrong tactic. Hollywood producers don't want to take a chance on an unknown script by some unknown writer because they have no clue how the audience will react. They want Money Makers! That's why we are flooded with such a ridiculous number of remakes. An original that made a buttload of money back in the day, gets a freshening. No need to spend major bucks coming up with a script or story idea. (Those already exist.) Give the remake a new title, and wait for the money to start rolling in.

So, when something a bit original comes along that's actually quite good; starved movie-goers go crazy over it. If you're constantly being fed the same old crap, you'll go crazy over something truly new & tasty too.


----------



## McGizmo (Apr 19, 2010)

Ragecage,

I recently purchased both Idiocracy as well as The Cove to share with friends over here as I feel both are worth the time they require for viewing and good food for thought; with the former good entertainment as well! 

Additionally I really like Jeff Bridges too! :thumbsup: Dude is memorable as is Geek in Surfs Up! I enjoyed him in a recent film, "The men who stare at goats" which is also a bit off the beaten track.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Apr 19, 2010)

StarHalo said:


>



That photo would make a great avatar.I'm getting a little tired of Biff.

I can't wait to see this movie.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Apr 19, 2010)

McGizmo said:


> Ragecage,
> 
> I recently purchased both Idiocracy as well as The Cove to share with friends over here as I feel both are worth the time they require for viewing and good food for thought; with the former good entertainment as well!
> 
> Additionally I really like Jeff Bridges too! :thumbsup: Dude is memorable as is Geek in Surfs Up! I enjoyed him in a recent film, "The men who stare at goats" which is also a bit off the beaten track.



I've seen Idiocracy. 5 stars for premise. 2 stars for execution.


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 19, 2010)

I thought Watchmen was far too dark - the gimmick of cavalier murder works well in the comic book format, as it adds movement and color with less of a sense of meaning or frequency; but it doesn't work at all in a movie, where everything is occurring to/between real people, and within a brief span of time. I don't think it works in Kick-*** either, but it is at least not as common or widespread as it was in Watchmen.

Those of you who like fresh, new, out-of-the-box movie ideas will be chagrined to know that the financial sector wants to begin a box office futures market - now rather than the profits of Hollywood studios being on the line when a movie is made, you can include a whole new barrage of investors and big businesses who will be waiting for their cut. It's about to get a lot worse.

As a side note, if you _prefer to watch new releases at home rather than at the theater, that method of viewing this film is currently available_.


----------



## ionizedsky (Apr 19, 2010)

The weapon light appears to be a Streamlight TLR-3.


----------



## tokerblue (Apr 19, 2010)

ionizedsky said:


> The weapon light appears to be a Streamlight TLR-3.


- I couldn't catch the light fast enough, but the TLR-3 doesn't have strobe. It was probably the TLR-1s or TLR-2s.

I saw the movie yesterday and I loved it. It was a great blend of dark humor, great fight choreography and solid story.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 19, 2010)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> That photo would make a great avatar. I'm getting a little tired of Biff.


 
Like the new avatar. Hopefully new members to CPF won't confuse you for a little girl.


----------



## DonShock (Apr 20, 2010)

I saw the movie this weekend. I can relate to those that say this movie is very comedic and also to those that say it is somewhat disturbing. Overall, I did enjoy the movie and was laghing at a lot of it. But to do that, you do need to let go of reality a bit. In the real world, some of this stuff would be very disturbing. But if you stay in the entertainment zone, it is enjoyable. If you look at it for social commentary, it's got some weird stuff.

Nicholas Cage as the Big Daddy superhero character is probably to most disturbing because of how he treats his daughter. There's a lot of love between them but training your daughter to kill bad guys definitely qualifies as child abuse in the real world. But for a pseudo comic book movie, it does make for some great scenes. And I think the movie does a pretty good job of constantly reminding you not to take it too seriously. That's one way I think it's less disturbing than Watchmen. Watchmen treated the comic book world as reality so the adult themes in the story were more disturbing. Kick-*** is constantly laughing at itself while pretending to be reality so it's not very disturbing when the villians act villanous nor when the heroes are just a bit twisted themselves. The fact that the Kick-*** superhero finds BD and HG to be almost as frightening as the villians keeps the movie from becoming a gratuitous gore fest.

Kick-*** was a decent movie and would have been more enjoyable if they had turned down the gore a notch. But I can see where I might be a bit of an old fogey and the higher gore levels might be targeted at folks younger than me. In contrast, Gamer was nothing but gore with almost no story line behind it. The story was an excuse for the action scenes so the movie fell flat. Kick-*** has a story, even if it's more like an adult comic, and the action scenes do fit the story even when they go a bit overboard for my tastes.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 20, 2010)

It can be a bit tough to tell if the movie is supposed to exist in a comic book world that pretends to be reality, or if the world portrayed in it is supposed to be reality with costumed characters running around in it.

The film itself will often blur that line. It seems to tavel between both worlds, depending on the scene. The one scene involving the microwave is clearly an example of the former. The one in which Kick-*** has his first fight scene with the two car-jackers is clearly an example of the latter.

An enjoyable film. Just not something for the kiddies.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Apr 20, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Hopefully new members to CPF won't confuse you for a little girl.



Maybe I'll bleach my hair white and change my user name to Jadeel!!! HaHaHa LOL(An inside joke-Monocrom will understand)

I don't know too many little girls that hunt bears with a bow/drink BlackBull beer(40oz bottles-9% alcohol)/and carry a [email protected]'633(7000Lm.) at all times?!?!?!?


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 20, 2010)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Maybe I'll bleach my hair white and change my user name to Jadeel!!! HaHaHa LOL(An inside joke-Monocrom will understand)
> 
> I don't know too many little girls that hunt bears with a bow/drink BlackBull beer(40oz bottles-9% alcohol)/and carry a [email protected]'633(7000Lm.) at all times?!?!?!?


 
And my little Jadeel is based on a real live young woman. 

Someday, I might have a daughter. Other than the beer, she might find bears to be cute & cuddley, while politely thanking me for handing down such an outdated light as one only pumping out 7000Lm.


----------



## gallagho (Apr 20, 2010)

Have you heard about the sequel "Kick-Ash" Little european joke there!


----------



## Greta (Apr 20, 2010)

McGizmo said:


> I enjoyed him in a recent film, "The men who stare at goats" which is also a bit off the beaten track.


 
LOVED that movie! ... especially because more than most know is based on truth... oo:



ionizedsky said:


> The weapon light appears to be a Streamlight TLR-3.


 
It is the FoxFury AWL-P Pistol Light.

BTW... agree "Kick-***" is not for kids. Otherwise, thought it was well done. Oddly, the first word that came to mind for me to describe it was... "cute"... :duh2: .. laughed my *** off over the first scene with Nick Cage and daughter... ... I'm wondering now what that says about me... :shakehead


----------



## cheapbastard (Apr 20, 2010)

Great movie, disturbingly enjoyable, not to be taken seriously and NOT FOR KIDS!. But the scene with the strobe weapon-light was awful. A real bad-guy would just squint and aim at the light source


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Apr 20, 2010)

Greta said:


> ....... I'm wondering now what that says about me... :shakehead


 
It says you have excellent taste in movies and a great sense of humor!


----------



## fisk-king (Apr 20, 2010)

mvyrmnd said:


> I've seen Idiocracy. 5 stars for premise. 2 stars for execution.


 

+100. That movie was a let down.


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 20, 2010)

Nic Cage is always best as a character that's not 100% serious and quite a bit over the top (who doesn't love Raising Arizona or Face/Off?), as he is again in this movie..


----------



## McGizmo (Apr 20, 2010)

fisk-king said:


> +100. That movie was a let down.



I agree that Idiocracy could have been so much more but it follows a theme I have harped on when on my soapbox for so many years that I feel inclined to share it regardless of its obvious shortcomings. In a twisted way, it is in keeping with the level of quality and intelligence were it to be "told" by those of the future it portrays.

You guys have convinced me that I need to see Kick-*** for myself and I have added it to my Netflix queue. I doubt I have averaged going to the movies even once a year, in the last 30 years but now that I have a nice LCD TV and Netflix, I have a large volume of films to choose from and view.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 20, 2010)

Greta said:


> It is the FoxFury AWL-P Pistol Light.


 
:bow: *Greta*

Thank you! I shall post that information on the "Lights in television & movies" thread. (With proper credit given.)




> BTW... agree "Kick-***" is not for kids. Otherwise, thought it was well done. Oddly, the first word that came to mind for me to describe it was... "cute"... :duh2: .. laughed my *** off over the first scene with Nick Cage and daughter... ... I'm wondering now what that says about me... :shakehead


 
Not to worry. Some of us know and enjoy your off-beat sense of humor.

(I guess Mindy was _really _in the mood for ice-cream.)


----------



## McGizmo (Apr 20, 2010)

Greta said:


> LOVED that movie! ... especially because more than most know is based on truth... oo:....



One of the things I have really come to enjoy by watching these films on DVD is the "special features" with behind the scenes and additional background on them. Someone seeing "The men who stare at goats" in the movie theater would not be privy to some of the really facinating background and interviews provided on the DVD.


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Apr 20, 2010)

McGizmo said:


> One of the things I have really come to enjoy by watching these films on DVD is the "special features" with behind the scenes and additional background on them. Someone seeing "The men who stare at goats" in the movie theater would not be privy to some of the really facinating background and interviews provided on the DVD.


 
are you completely off the grid now with your solar panels- or is that still a work in progress? Just curious.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 21, 2010)

RAGE CAGE said:


> are you completely off the grid now with your solar panels- or is that still a work in progress? Just curious.


 
Bit hard to be completely off the grid when one is posting on an internet forum. lovecpf


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 21, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Bit hard to be completely off the grid when one is posting on an internet forum.



Could be using a neighbor's "grid"


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 21, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> Could be using a neighbor's "grid"


 
I guess we should start calling him Big Daddy.


----------



## RAGE CAGE (Apr 21, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Bit hard to be completely off the grid when one is posting on an internet forum. lovecpf


 So true- most neighbors have now learned how to secure their once wide open wifi connection....:tinfoil:


----------



## UpChUcK (Apr 21, 2010)

I just saw it last night. I give it :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: (out of 5)

*[SPOILER ALERT]*

What I found disturbing in this masterpiece is the use of an 11 year old girl as Hitgirl. This was also a brilliant choice at the same time. What I found disturbing was how she swore like a street whore and got off on killing. In one scene she is dressed up like a little school girl in a plaid skirt, white shirt and tie pulling a pink rolling suitcase which, by the way, is stock full of all kinds of weaponry. She pretends to be lost to enter the badguy lair. The 'doorman' lets her in because she is crying. She then puts a silenced pistol in his mouth to where the muzzle is bulging through the man's cheek. As they slowly turn around, the other bad guys in the lobby start to draw their guns when they notice this and she shoots one of them through the 'doorman's' cheek. As the doorman falls to the ground in pan, Hitgirl systematically kills the other bad guys in the lobby. Then she calmly walks towards the elevator but as she does so, without looking, she lowers her pistol and shoots the doorman on the floor as she walks by, killing him.

Now if that were Milla Jovovich or Angelina Jolie, I would have been like "w00t, that was sooo cool!!!" But the fact that Hitgirl was 11, gave it another level of emotion. Was it because I have 2 daughters and one is 11? That definitely added to the discomfort. But the lover of action movies in me knew a well choreographed kill scene when I saw it and it delivered in spades.

*This *is the whole movie in a nutshell for me. It hit on all cylinders on so many levels. If you were to dissect _Kick-***_ into the many genres it encompasses - a comedy, an action movie, a revenge drama, a teen love story, a superhero movie, etc., there was plenty in each to have it stand on their own merits. But the brilliance is putting it all together and having it congeal into such a wonderful multilevel experience. This all added to the connected feeling I had with the characters. I felt for them, with them. 

This is true for the actual production itself. It was well written, photographed, choreographed, edited and the acting was great too. Character development was spot on for me. And it managed to steer away from being *too* Matrix-y. And I loved the Matrix series and the like. It just held my suspension of disbelief in a reality-based world which helped me relate to the characters much better. Was it over the top in the action scenes? Sure, but not to the level of so many other movies trying to emulate the Matrix feel. The use of the strobe feature in the weapon light was exactly they way I'd envisioned it being used. OK, there was one clip where Hitgirl threw some magazines up and reloaded her pistols mid-air, but everything else felt spot-on to me. And although there was plenty of aerobatics/acrobatics, it felt grounded more than the typical Chinese wire-work pieces which I adore so much in such movies a _Crouching Tiger_ and many of my Jet Li favs. 

I loved _Kick-***_. Period. It will go down as one of my all-time favorites. Alongside of T_he Matrix, The Last of the Mohicans, Seven Samurai, Shawshank Redemption, Kung-fu Hustle, Apocalypse Now, Hero and The Good, The Bad, The Ugly_. And I will see it again in the theaters (I know I missed some things on the first go) as well as buy the Blu-Ray when it is released. It is not for everyone, but it struck a chord with me. It is dark and disturbing and fun at the same time. There is action with a solid story behind it.


----------



## McGizmo (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice review UpChUck and it's nice to know the basis and reasoning behind your opinions. 

[off topic] I am still on the grid but my PV system now about 16 months in operation has yielded me about a two months of usage surplus of which only the latest 12 months are retained as a credit on my utility bill. The sun drives my household electric devices and hopefully one of these days it will power a vehicle for me as well. [/off topic]


----------



## blasterman (Apr 21, 2010)

> Then she calmly walks towards the elevator but as she does so, without looking, she lowers her pistol and shoots the doorman on the floor as she walks by, killing him.


 
Can I honestly ask why you people get off on this stuff? It sounds suspiciously like Eric Harris and Dylan Klebold at Columbine in some sequences. Was that "cool" as well?

Most of my nieces and nephews under the age of 15 have seen this film already. They either go to a matinee with their 9th grade friends (few theaters enforce age limits) or just download boot legs off Bittorrent. They think it's 'kewl'


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 21, 2010)

blasterman said:


> It sounds suspiciously like Eric Harris and Dylan Klebold at Columbine in some sequences. Was that "cool" as well?
> 
> Most of my nieces and nephews under the age of 15 have seen this film already. They either go to a matinee with their 9th grade friends (few theaters enforce age limits) or just download boot legs off Bittorrent. They think it's 'kewl'



It's okay to enjoy an action movie. The superheros fight the villains and it's good guys vs bad guys in a colorful action-packed special effects epic. It's real life you have to worry about..

And there was no purchase age limit when this story was a comic book..


----------



## Greta (Apr 21, 2010)

blasterman said:


> Can I honestly ask why you people get off on this stuff? It sounds suspiciously like Eric Harris and Dylan Klebold at Columbine in some sequences. Was that "cool" as well?
> 
> Most of my nieces and nephews under the age of 15 have seen this film already. They either go to a matinee with their 9th grade friends (few theaters enforce age limits) or just download boot legs off Bittorrent. They think it's 'kewl'


 
... and like Columbine, how come the parents aren't paying attention to what their kids are doing? ... Not gonna get me on that one. I'm tired of parents crying "foul" just because they failed to do their job. Be a parent or get sterilized... it's that simple.

The movie is rated R... that means... "_An R-rated motion picture may include adult themes, adult activity, hard language, intense or persistent violence, sexually-oriented nudity, drug abuse or other elements, so that parents are counseled to take this rating very seriously. Children under 17 are not allowed to attend R-rated motion pictures unaccompanied by a parent or adult guardian. Parents are strongly urged to find out more about R-rated motion pictures in determining their suitability for their children. Generally, it is not appropriate for parents to bring their young children with them to R-rated motion pictures."_


----------



## QtrHorse (Apr 21, 2010)

blasterman said:


> Can I honestly ask why you people get off on this stuff? It sounds suspiciously like Eric Harris and Dylan Klebold at Columbine in some sequences. Was that "cool" as well?


 
Because she only killed "Bad Guys". I just assume everyone thinks that is kewl.

If I'm not mistaken, Eric and Dylan killed innocent children.


----------



## JB5 (Apr 21, 2010)

> Then she calmly walks towards the elevator but as she does so, without looking, she lowers her pistol and shoots the doorman on the floor as she walks by, killing him.


Rule#2. The Double Tap :devil:

All I can say is.... I loved this movie. Definatly one I will watch again.


----------



## Greta (Apr 21, 2010)

JB5 said:


> Rule#2. The Double Tap :devil:


 
LMAO! ... another classic... :twothumbs

Rule # 1. Cardio


----------



## UpChUcK (Apr 21, 2010)

blasterman said:


> Can I honestly ask why you people get off on this stuff? It sounds suspiciously like Eric Harris and Dylan Klebold at Columbine in some sequences. Was that "cool" as well?







Greta said:


> ... and like Columbine, how come the parents aren't paying attention to what their kids are doing? ... Not gonna get me on that one. I'm tired of parents crying "foul" just because they failed to do their job. Be a parent or get sterilized... it's that simple.



Amen!

I have an 11 year old and 13 year old daughter. My wife and I will not let them watch an R-rated movie even though most of their friends have already. Hell, my oldest only recently started watching PG-13 movies and we watch them with my youngest unless we've deem it appropriate for her. So blasterman, please get off your high horse.



QtrHorse said:


> Because she only killed "Bad Guys". I just assume everyone thinks that is kewl.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, Eric and Dylan killed innocent children.



Exactly! :duh2:




JB5 said:


> Rule#2. The Double Tap :devil:
> 
> All I can say is.... I loved this movie. Definatly one I will watch again.



 That was a great movie also!

"Rule #1 - cardio."


----------



## Greta (Apr 21, 2010)

Rule #2 is Beware of Bathrooms

Rule #4 is Double Tap

Rule #3 is Seatbelts


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 22, 2010)

Just to touch on a few points . . . 

(Bear with me. I suck at multi-quoting.)

As disturbing as some of the scenes were in "Kick-***," it's still just a movie. Mindy is a fictional character who disguises herself as Hit-Girl. She kills fictional bad guys. When the cameras stop rolling, the dead bad guys rise up from the floor (and not as zombies). The blood is fake, the gore is fake, Mindy is fake. She turns back into a girl named Chloe who would never curse because she's afraid of the punishment her real life parents would hand out. 

Kids have a hard time realizing the difference between reality, and what they see on the silver screen. That's why parents need to be on top of what their children are doing. As parents, they need to explain how reality works to their kids. Some parents don't bother with parenting. A perfect example would be . . . 

One of the moms of the Columbine murderers. When asked about all the weapons her son had stashed in his room, her response was she didn't know they were there. You know what, that's crap! There's not a mother in the world who hasn't cleaned up after her children and gone into their room looking for dirty laundry. Next thing you know, there's a conversation that goes something like this:

"Hey son, why do you have a small arsenal of weapons under the bed?"

Was Columbine preventable? Damn right it was. But someone chose to pretend to have selective blindness. As a result, real children and people were murdered. And those two *******s were part of a group called the Trench Coat Mafia. There were seven of those dudes! Seven! Freaking Hell, I didn't even have seven friends in High School. You know what, you don't get to complain about being an outcast when there's seven of you out there. No one from school will invite you to their parties? Hell, call up your six other friends; and throw your own damn party.

My High School was a hell-hole. We had good kids who carried guns just for protection against the bad kids. School was so bad, we had an NYPD officer assigned to patrol the halls. But we didn't have a couple of thrill killers using the excuse that others made fun of them, go and shoot up the school. Sorry, you don't get to use the excuse that you were bullied; when there's seven of you!


----------



## gswitter (Apr 22, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> One of the moms of the Columbine murderers. When asked about all the weapons her son had stashed in his room, her response was she didn't know they were there. You know what, that's crap! There's not a mother in the world who hasn't cleaned up after her children and gone into their room looking for dirty laundry. Next thing you know, there's a conversation that goes something like this:
> 
> "Hey son, why do you have a small arsenal of weapons under the bed?"


Do you have kids?


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 22, 2010)

gswitter said:


> Do you have kids?


 
Nope! . . . But I do have a mom.

(She knew. She just decided to pretend she didn't.)


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 26, 2010)

The movie tumbled from 2nd place last weekend to 5th this weekend, well below the new Jennifer Lopez romantic comedy..

Yet it's in the top 125 all-time on IMDb, and rising fast. And there's roughly two dozen unique torrents online, even though there still isn't an actual digital copy..

Here comes cult classic status..


----------



## Valen (Apr 26, 2010)

I was "conflicted" over the movie, I watched the trailers on the website and the movie theater sites and it looked like a hero comedy, normal kid decides to be super hero, set against a backdrop of a world gone mad, hilarity ensues.
So thinking this I bring my other half to the theater planning a night of fun.
It is *not* a funny movie.

I mean sure there are funny bits in it, and the movie needs them. But it is about as far from funny as you can get. Heck its probably more like a comedic tragedy than any other label I can pin on it. 

That said, once we were over the hump of expecting a comedy and getting some really nasty and graphic violence it was a quite engaging movie.

I loved hit girl, most children in movies/tv seem to be portrayed as helpless noise sources, IE if theres something "bad" they stand there and scream, not even trying to get out of the way of the bus.
When I eventually have children I hope they have a little bit (a really really little bit lol) of hit girl in them. 

I also loved the "reality" of it, with a few exceptions, I never lost that "suspension of disbelief" hitgirls wirework, the operation of the "green tube" and the "vehicle" at the end. Whilst all really cool, they took it out of the plausible into the impossible for me.

Hit Girls wirework was *really* cool though ;-> perhaps in another movie it'd fit better. 

Anyway, in summation, Go see the movie, but expect to be horrified by the realistic violence, aghast at mans inhumanity to man (always wanted to use that in a real sentance), amused at the dark humor that comes out of having an 11 year old girl who can dual wield pistols, and to come away from it feeling sad and happy at the same time.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Apr 27, 2010)

The "kid" who plays Kick *** is 19 and his "girlfriend" is 43 and pregnant!!!!!

http://theblemish.com/2010/04/aaron-johnsons-fiancee-is-seven-months-pregnant/

I think I need to change my avatar.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 27, 2010)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> I think I need to change my avatar.


 
Why?

The 13 year-old girl who was 12 when they shot the film, and she was pretending to be 11; well she's not the one who made the bone-headed decision in real life.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Apr 27, 2010)

I think your right Monocrom!

I copied and resized and cropped and lightened her hair to make that avatar!

Why should I be punished because some teenager couldn't control his hormones?

Besides-no one wants me to go back to using this mug........






Well I will bring him back soon for old times sake.





In the meantime I have been watching this movie on WatchXOnline.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 27, 2010)

A wise choice. 

Your new avatar would totally kill your old one in the blink of an eye.

Uh-oh, watch out ...


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 27, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> she's not the one who made the bone-headed decision in real life.



Just as in the movie, Kick-*** being a dumb-*** just makes her look more like a pro..

And Biff's last movie appearance was _20 years ago_ anyway


----------



## gollum (Apr 27, 2010)

I will have to watch this when/if I get a chance soon


at least it seems to be stirring up a bit of comment

movies have to have controversy to make it in the world nowadays


----------



## gswitter (Apr 27, 2010)

I liked it. It was a lot funnier than I expected, given all the cautions in this thread. There were some absolutely hilarious lines ("What a douche!"), and I agree, it was great to see Nicholas Cage in a goofy role again.

In tone, it reminded me of Battle Royale (must have been the school girl outfit), but less serious, and not quite as good.

I'll definitely see it again when the DVD's released.


----------



## ejot (May 4, 2010)

I went to see it twice!


----------



## stevep (May 4, 2010)

On a scale of 1-10,I give it a 1.


----------



## StarHalo (May 5, 2010)

stevep said:


> On a scale of 1-10,I give it a 1.



Any particular reasons? Comments?


----------



## KeyGrip (May 5, 2010)

I found it way more enjoyable than I was expecting (which was a teen comedy which relied too heavily on slapstick and **** jokes). Watching what they did to the superhero/action genres surprised me. Plus the scene with the strobe on the pistol. _Holy crap._


----------



## gollum (May 8, 2010)

I liked it a lot

the way Nicholas Cage mimicked Batman was pure Adam West

I loved it when H8 girl said "cool,I got one of them too" (the balisong knife)

there are plenty of other snippets,I want to watch it again


----------



## StarHalo (May 9, 2010)

Those of you who _prefer to watch new releases at home rather than at the theater_, an analog master of the movie can now be viewed using that method.


----------



## Robin24k (May 13, 2010)

I saw this movie because of the flashlight scene that was mentioned, and the conditions in that scene seemed ideal for the utilization of a strobe.

All in all, not a bad movie, although I still don't see why the use of the c-word was really needed. I guess it got them free publicity, and indeed, I only heard about this movie because of the controversy around that, which was all over the media.


----------



## Crenshaw (May 14, 2010)

I gave kick-*** a miss becaused it looked too similar to "Superhero Movie" that i didnt want to risk it....

maybe ill look for the dvd

Crenshaw


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 16, 2010)

August 3rd


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Jul 17, 2010)

Why does the little girl in the lower right hand corner look familiar........


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 17, 2010)

The Blu-Ray will feature a 2+ hour documentary called "A New Kind of Superhero: The Making of Kick-***", which has its own lengthy "Making of Hit Girl" segment..


----------



## elgarak (Aug 4, 2010)

The weapon light is an Insight XTI Procyon. Both the "Xti" logo and the Insight eye logo were quite recognizable on the 720p iTunes HD version I watched during the scene where she snaps the light on. Below is a screen grab. You'll get the full 720p HD resolution when you click on it. BTW, the gun is a H&K USP.

Great movie!
 http://lh5.ggpht.com/_Mb9nHNv0LjM/TFm5rmZFV4I/AAAAAAAABVo/JeggJMkabAs/s400/Kick-***%20%28HD%29.jpg


----------



## jamie.91 (Aug 4, 2010)

The trailer is missleading and the film is terrible, end of.

jamie


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 4, 2010)

Hollywood is great at making misleading trailers.

The film is quite good, and will likely become a cult classic. 

Still, not too many folks will like it due to the fact that the 12 year-old actress (at the time) played the role of a rather twisted 11 year-old girl who's mind was warped by her own father.

As far as morals go, at least the film's Producers didn't put her into any (even mildly) "suggestive" scenes.


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 4, 2010)

jamie.91 said:


> The trailer is missleading and the film is terrible, end of.



Any particular reasons? Comments?


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Aug 5, 2010)

Finally the DVD of this film showed up at my local HMV.

I must say I found myself cheering for HitGirl in all her fight scenes.I'm glad I started using her for my avatar when the movie first came out,although I think my fellow CPFer's must sometimes miss 'Biff'.LOL

I read somewhere that the second chapter has been written but the director is busy on other projects and no firm date for filming has been set.It would be a shame if they waited too long and Chloe Moretz became too old to play this role.


----------



## Ropes4u (Aug 6, 2010)

My wife and I watch this flick last night, she did not find it all that great, I laughed many times and found it to be entertaining. 

I think it went on to confirm my belief that strobe mode is useless, IMHO, unless your dropping acid at Woodstock or trying to impress your wife. 

In my own experiment I found the strobe light mode blinded me as well as the weenie dog I was stalking.


----------



## JonN06 (Aug 6, 2010)

I really enjoyed this movie, I haven't seen it since it was in theatres. I need to watch it again. I agree the trailer is a little misleading. It's still really good. I guess people just don't realize how violent it is from the trailer.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 7, 2010)

I just got it from my Netflix account. Had to rent it with all these comments. Right now I'm watching a free streaming Netflix movie: "*The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo*" Gripping.
*
*


----------



## gswitter (Aug 7, 2010)

LuxLuthor said:


> Right now I'm watching a free streaming Netflix movie: "*The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo*" Gripping.


That was indeed good.

I wish I would have stopped there and not watched the two sequels. I think The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo works much better as a film on its own.

Check out the French film Tell No One (I think it's still available as a streamer from NetFlix as well). I thought it had a similar tone/feel, but was even better.

_Edit: I just got a copy of Kick *** in the mail from NetFlix as well. _


----------



## Fulgeo (Aug 12, 2010)

LuxLuthor said:


> I just got it from my Netflix account. Had to rent it with all these comments. Right now I'm watching a free streaming Netflix movie: "*The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo*" Gripping.
> *
> *



I rented Kick-*** and TGWTDT just last weekend. I enjoyed them both. I hear that TGWTDT is slated to be redone and americanized in 2011. It can be found in imdb. Too bad really since I think the subtitled version filmed in Sweden was top notch considering they made it on a 13 million dollar budget. A coworker of mine who is a book and film nut also expressed high praise for the film.


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 12, 2010)

LuxLuthor said:


> I just got it from my Netflix account.





gswitter said:


> _Edit: I just got a copy of Kick *** in the mail from NetFlix as well. _



Your reviews?


----------



## McGizmo (Aug 12, 2010)

I also got Kick *** from Netflix and watched it two nights ago. I enjoyed it and found it refreshing and snappy for want of a better word.

I read the book, "The girl with the dragon tatoo" and was really bummed to find out the author would not be giving readers more and more books!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 14, 2010)

StarHalo said:


> Your reviews?



I think I need to watch it again because fortunately I didn't know much about it, and found it dislocating like the first time I watched Kill Bill. I liked not being able to wrap my head around a 12 year version of Uma Thurman in a mask with purple hair. 

The bottom line is that it carried you away to an unfamiliar world of comic book fantasy where people don't want to consider children exhibiting methodically violent, yet righteously super-heroic behavior. You are left wondering how 2 hours just went by so fast.


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 20, 2011)

Congrats to Kick-*** on being the seventh most pirated movie of all time


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 20, 2011)

LOL

Only seventh?

I thought that the two biggest categories, Nerds and perverts would have easily caused it to rise higher than that. 

Guess there aren't as many nerds in the world as I thought there are.


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 20, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> Nerds and perverts would have easily caused it to rise higher than that.



You started the thread


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 20, 2011)

StarHalo said:


> You started the thread



On here I did. If there's one on 4CHAN, it wasn't me. 

I know about that site from fellow members on New Grounds.com, but I don't visit it at all.


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 20, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> On here I did. If there's one on 4CHAN, it wasn't me.



I meant here, my image link altered itself. But are you altering your previous generally positive review of the movie?


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 20, 2011)

Nope! Not altering. Just a joke. 

But to be honest, let's face it . . . Anyone who is into flashlights is obviously gonna be at least a bit nerdy. Hence, all the dudes on CPF who have seen the movie. (You know it's true. )


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Oct 21, 2011)

Saw this thread had been bumped and came in expecting news about Kick-*** 2!?!?!?



Monocrom said:


> But to be honest, let's face it . . . Anyone who is into flashlights is obviously gonna be at least a bit nerdy........



For the last time Monocrom I'm not a nerd...........even my Mom says I'm cool!

 :devil:


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 21, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> But to be honest, let's face it . . . Anyone who is into flashlights is obviously gonna be at least a bit nerdy. Hence, all the dudes on CPF who have seen the movie. (You know it's true. )



The view count of this thread reinforces that, actually.

And this is the image that was supposed to go with the original post:



StarHalo said:


> You started the thread


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Oct 21, 2011)

QtrHorse said:


> This is definitely not a film for young children.



I disagree... I believe that watching this film with my 10 year old daughter helped to reinforce our relationship and since watching it, she's ditched dancing for martial arts and has suddenly taken an interest in shooting... I guess it depends on what you want from your kids... I watched some MESSED up movies growing up (my dad didn't censor me) and I turned out just fine... My ex-wife came from a very strict Catholic Vietnamese upbringing, was sheltered her whole life, and then went wild as soon as she got her first taste of freedom...


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 21, 2011)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Saw this thread had been bumped and came in expecting news about Kick-*** 2!?!?!?



"Kick-*** 2" is going to be a prequel.

The part of Hit-Girl will be played by whichever Hollywood couple gives birth to a baby girl four months from now. Not to give anything away . . . But one scene features a pacifer to the eye. In another scene, she stays absolutely still; pretending to be a doll. Right before tossing her soiled diaper onto the face on the bad guy. Just as brutal as the first one. But Hit-Girl is only allowed to stay up until 8pm. But perhaps I've said too much.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 21, 2011)

shao.fu.tzer said:


> I disagree... I believe that watching this film with my 10 year old daughter helped to reinforce our relationship and since watching it, she's ditched dancing for martial arts and has suddenly taken an interest in shooting... I guess it depends on what you want from your kids... I watched some MESSED up movies growing up (my dad didn't censor me) and I turned out just fine... My ex-wife came from a very strict Catholic Vietnamese upbringing, was sheltered her whole life, and then went wild as soon as she got her first taste of freedom...



I don't have a daughter. But I do have a little niece. Honestly, I'd like her to remain a little girl for as long as possible. However, I do think a balanced upbringing is best.

As for the film, I'm going to have to respectfully disagree; and still maintain that it's not suitable for children due to the over-the-top violence.


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 16, 2012)

Two years to the day since the theatrical release..

..but we're not done here


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 17, 2012)

Looks like I'll be posting another movie review in this topic, soon enough.


----------



## fisk-king (Apr 17, 2012)

Has anyone seen these two movies:

Super wiki
God Bless America wiki

It's along the same theme as Kick ***, IMHO.


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 18, 2012)

The story begins with our heroes doing a bit of sparring practice..


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 18, 2012)

Sparring practice? With her?? LOL . . . Apparently Kick-*** has become suicidal.


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## StarHalo (Jun 16, 2012)

Aaron Johnson, the actor who played Kick-*** in the original movie, has confirmed that he's been given the script for Kick-*** 2, and that the original cast is back on board.


----------



## Greta (Jun 16, 2012)

I was pleasantly surprised to see the actress who played Hit Girl in the movie "Dark Shadows" with Johnny Depp (which was a good movie BTW). She was good in the movie... and while at first you wonder at the role she was playing, it turns out she is perfect for it...


----------



## sadboy (Jun 16, 2012)

I agree. I hope she reprises her role in the sequel.


----------



## biglights (Jun 16, 2012)

sadboy said:


> I agree. I hope she reprises her role in the sequel.



For sure, she was awesome!!!!


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 16, 2012)

Greta said:


> I was pleasantly surprised to see the actress who played Hit Girl in the movie "Dark Shadows" with Johnny Depp



She's been doing movies and TV nonstop since Kick-***; Hit-Girl is _everywhere_..


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 16, 2012)

Greta said:


> I was pleasantly surprised to see the actress who played Hit Girl in the movie "Dark Shadows" with Johnny Depp (which was a good movie BTW). She was good in the movie... and while at first you wonder at the role she was playing, it turns out she is perfect for it...



If you think her role in those two films was good, check her out in the American re-make of "Let the Right One In." American version is called "Let Me In."

Also features a vampire . . . But not a comedic one at all.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 16, 2012)

StarHalo said:


> She's been doing movies and TV nonstop since Kick-***; Hit-Girl is _everywhere_..



She's actually been acting all her life, despite being what? . . . 14 or 15 now. She was the adorable little girl in the Re-make of the Amittyvile Horror. She does seem to stay out of trouble and avoid scandal. Basically, she's like Lindsey Lohan but with responsible parents.


----------



## StarHalo (Sep 25, 2012)

Jim Carrey on the set of Kick-*** 2:


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 25, 2012)

Jim Carrey??

Mixed feelings about that. While the comedic parts of the film are going to be spectacular, the serious moments will stink. Also, any elements of dark comedy are going to be hit or miss.


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 13, 2012)

On set:


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 13, 2012)

Nice pic. :thumbsup:


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 27, 2012)

Filming is at the halfway point, 40 minutes of edited film completed.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 27, 2012)

Aww . . . She's adorable.


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 9, 2012)

Filming has concluded.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Dec 10, 2012)

StarHalo said:


> Filming is at the halfway point, 40 minutes of edited film completed.



I don't want to shoot any sidearm that needs that much counterweight! :wow:

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 23, 2013)

In related Hit Girl news, Chloe is next appearing in a remake of a certain Stephen King debut novel:


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 23, 2013)

Really??

I'm sorry, but there's a problem with that. Two, actually. One, she's about two years too young for the role (and it shows).

Two . . . It's the same issue that was brought up by several critics when she starred in "Let Me In." She was definitely believable as a little girl. But too pretty compared to the Plain Jane actress who played the part of the little girl in the original Swedish version titled "Let The Right One In.

Carrie is supposed to be an awkward Plain Jane. Honestly, a better Stephen King project would have been a sequel to "Firestarter."


----------



## EZO (Mar 13, 2013)

The Kick-*** 2 trailer is out!

Not for viewing directly on CPF though. 

Watch it HERE.


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 13, 2013)

lol, they revealed Red Mist's new moniker, and a fine preview of some of that Matrix-class fight blocking..


----------



## EZO (Mar 13, 2013)

Jim Carrey looks like he's pretty good in this if that last scene in the trailer is any indication.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 13, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> lol, they revealed Red Mist's new moniker, and a fine preview of some of that Matrix-class fight blocking..



Review coming when the film comes out.


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 14, 2013)

Reviews of the trailer are going nuts for Jim Carrey, his appearance, in the movie and makeup-wise, is a huge hit..


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 5, 2013)

Posters posters posters


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Apr 6, 2013)

I don't see myself supporting anything Jim Carrey has a hand in. :sigh:

~ Chance


----------



## Imon (Apr 6, 2013)

:sigh:

Uggh.
Another thread at risk of going downhill due to politics.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Apr 6, 2013)

I know, right? Why did you mention politics? :nana:

~ Chance


----------



## EZO (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey guys, forget about Jim Carrey for now and check out the new international Kick-*** 2 Trailer!
(It's even CPF compatible!)


----------



## EZO (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Freax (Apr 25, 2013)

While I do follow a motto of live and let live, ie, anyone can love whatever movie they like, I won't critisize because there are rediculously bad movies that I love to death too, anyway this is my personal take on it.

I thought the movie was terrible, I saw it with a friend in his home and afterwoods I had said it was "pretty good", but that was being modest.

The costumes are rediculously and laughably bad, except for the girls costume, that is the only redeeming feature.
The nose of the main character's costume really pisses me off actually, its like a yellow rectangle on his noze, combined with a green suit!? wtf?

It reminds me of a line of sports underwear.

The acting was sloppy to say the least and didn't convey any sort of "Kick assingness" at all, its about the same quality as I would expect from a well done Youtube clip.

To me the epitome of great superhero films though is Batman (1989), and before anyone compares that movie with Kick-*** based upon the same techniques of kicking-***, the main character did use a taser and the girl used a sword, Batman uses considerable amounts of technology inorder to get what he wants.

But the whole point of a costume is to convey fear and respect, a man's clothes reflect who he is, in Kick-*** the clothes do not reflect this, infact all they do is tell me that this movie has had very little preperation and forethought on the matter, it for me made the movie feel like a knock-together Youtube video done by amateurs, not a proper movie, that right there instantly ticked me off, if I'm going to PAY money for a movie I want quality, I don't want cheap costumes and a cheap experience., the actors costumes cheapen the experience considerably.

To top it off, the main big dad character (that looks like Batman) is a BLATANT ripoff of Batman, whats going through my mind at this time is "why the hell am I watching this when I could be watching a REAL Batman movie?", in return for watching this festivity of terribleness I am exposed to shitty acting that reminds me of some geek walking around doing fake wrestling and doing some spring cleaning in his office or home, not "kicking-***" and doing superhero type things, it barely has any sort of originality and the originality that it DOES have is something that doesn't interest me at all.

So I got bored with it, really really bored. Then annoyed. Then angry that such a movie with such potential was given such crappy acting and B movie costumes.

Ontop of that again, the guy in the black cape with red striping is SO FRIGGEN ANNOYING! and WHINEY!

And yes I agree with the OP, its got too much violence to be a kids movie, but its got such terrible acting that it is on the same level as a kids movie, its a failure in both markets. The only market where its a good fit is the ghetto 12-16 year old crowd and thats what makes it so popular, you wouldn't see this playing in some rich guy's apartment amongst his family and friends, or on Grandma's television set.

It doesn't teach your kids how to be a better person, it doesn't teach them anything aside from how to be angry and voilent and it also lets them vent their frustrations inside of their mind instead of in public, kind of like Doom + Metallica marathons for me back in the 1990s. Which is a good thing depending upon how you take it.

It is a diffuser for violence and frustration among teens, so instead of combatting and tackling society's issues and putting that anger and violence where its better suited, its diffused into this movie.

And people think this isn't just another Hollywood movie? its doing the exact same thing as every other hollywood movie does, cheap thrills, cheap violence, terrible acting, terrible costumes, and going only after one thing, your money.

The only thing that it does DIFFERENTLY to /ANY OTHER MOVIE/ is its using pre-teen and under legal age sex appeal to rake them in instead of the usual tricks.


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 30, 2013)

- Kick-***' costume is subpar by design; recall that he simply mail-ordered it and was happy that it fit. It reinforces how much of an amateur Kick-*** is at the whole superhero thing, whereas Hit Girl is a seasoned pro and is dressed for the part.

- The movie isn't comparable with the original Batman in any way, they're two entirely different concepts which are polar opposites in many ways; Batman is meant to be timeless, Kick-*** is meant to be very specific in age and era. Batman achieves his goals without firearms, Kick-*** is basically a video game weapon orgy of violence. Speaking of Batman:

- The movie version of the Big Daddy character features a lot of interpretation by Nic Cage, he added in the Adam West affectation which wasn't really in the comic or script. The original comic book Big Daddy is the size of an NFL linebacker, which helps illustrate the contrast of ex-cop and violent thug. But the character has an entire house full of guns and brazenly raids a warehouse where he proceeds to execute everyone in the building - definitely not a Batman parallel.

- Red Mist is supposed to be annoying, he's a trust fund baby who never gets what he wants. And in the sequel, he takes it up more than a notch. "What an a**hole," as Kick-*** notes, indeed.

- There isn't any sex in the movie, unless you're counting Dave's singular encounters, or the slutty chick in the loft who is affixed to the door moments later..


----------



## EZO (May 2, 2013)

Obviously, not everyone “gets” Kick-*** and that's OK; Kick-*** is certainly not everyone's cup of tea. Nevertheless, it is important to understand what it is and what it is not and it is certainly not a standard superhero movie, “a BLATANT ripoff of Batman” (although the visual references are intentional) or some cheap facsimile of a “real” superhero film. Anyone going into this film anticipating another cookie cutter movie in the Marvel mold would surely be disappointed. Kick-*** is a comedic spoof (but definitely not a “kids” movie) based on the comic book by Mark Miller & John Romita, Jr. about an angst ridden teenager in his bedroom who mail-orders a cheap body suit and embarks on a campaign to become a “superhero”, thus launching himself into the trajectory of this amusing and entertaining satire via a rather well written and uniquely creative script by Matthew Vaughn and Jane Goldman (whom also happen to have penned the screenplays for X-Men: First Class, Stardust and Snatch, among others). So, let us trust that the writers and producers behind the likes of X-Men: FC didn't go about creating a low rent “bad” movie (produced by Brad Pitt, BTW) full of cheaply costumed actors with cheesy names, spouting clever dialogue and a female child co-star spewing foul-mouthed epithets with gusto for lack of any script writing chops, movie making skills or budgetary constraints. As StarHalo has already pointed out, the “cheap” costumes are funky looking by design, as is much of the entire look and feel of this film.

One of the most fascinating things about the Kick-*** movies that many people seem completely unaware of (as evidenced for example, in post #129) is that the inspiration for Kick-*** was the _*world wide* *phenomenon* *of* *real life superheros*_; a sub culture of people actually donning costumes, assuming the identities of “caped crusaders” and going out into the streets to fight crime, administer to the homeless, render first aid or otherwise perform some form of public service; hence the “cheap” homemade costumes and amateur look of these homegrown “superheros” as well as the characters in the movie.  

HBO produced a wonderful documentary by Michael Barnett about this phenomenon entitled, not surprisingly, “Superheroes”. There have also been a couple of other documentary films about the superhero subculture, an article in Rolling Stone, a number of newspaper accounts, a book by author and journalist Ron Johnson, and several websites. In fact, one of the more interesting aspects of the Kick *** movies is that some of the scenes were staged as almost exact reenactments of panels from the original comic books, scenes from documentary film and from photojournalist's press coverage.



































Roger - aka Knight Warrior (and Mom) - England





Phoenix Jones (center) and a couple of other superhero dudes - Seattle, Washington






MrXtreme - San Diego, CA






Chinese Red Bud Woman administering to the homeless in Beijing (Also active in Hong Kong)






Red Bud Woman






Thanatos - Vancouver, Canada






Captain Australia, Brisbane





Dark Guardian - Manhattan, NYC






Master Legend - Winter Park, Florida






Citizen Prime - Salt Lake City, Utah USA


----------



## EZO (May 29, 2013)

*Kick-*** 2* is scheduled for theatrical release in the US on August 16th, 2013 but start getting ready for *Kick-*** 3*! (The Grand Finale)

*Kick-*** 3* - the comic book series from Marvel will be hitting the newsstands on June 5, 2013. I imagine it will depend on Kiss-*** 2's box office numbers but anyone want to take bets on when Kick-*** 3 - the movie will be announced?

plot synopsis: *Hit-Girl’s in jail, leaving Kick-*** to lead the superhero team of Justice Forever. Their first mission: Bust Hit-Girl out of the clink. But superheroes have now been outlawed, leaving Kick-*** to dodge both cops AND criminals. For the first time since donning the costume, Kick-*** is beginning to have his doubts. Is he now in too deep to get out?*

Here are some cover preview variants.


----------



## EZO (Jun 25, 2013)

Just in time for the kick-off to the summer movie season Jim Carrey has announced that he “cannot support” Kick-*** 2 due to the level of violence in the film. It is not the first time an actor has come out against a movie they are starring in, but it is unusual to do it not long before it opens and it seems he may be in violation of his contract as a result. This whole kerfuffle will probably just prove to be great publicity for the film and improve its box office numbers on opening day.


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 25, 2013)

Kinda strange since his character is said to have not fired a shot for the entirety of the movie. And then there's that dichotomy versus Big Daddy, how the Colonel is also a father figure, yet he's the polar opposite of the well-armed, kill-everybody pater familias..


----------



## EZO (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## EZO (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Monocrom (Aug 24, 2013)

*"Kick-*** 2" Movie Review:*
--- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- ---

 Yup, once again. Not family friendly. Ironically even more so than the Original. 

Let's just get this out of the way. Does Kick-*** 2 retain the same charm of the Original? ... No!

The jokes are funny. But are far more crass than what was in the Original. Plus, there's a new element of blatantly sexual jokes. (Though thankfully you're not going to have to sit through one lame sex joke after another regarding 15 year-old Hit-Girl.) This sequel is also far darker than the Original. There are plenty of moments though where everything comes together and is just as fun and funny as the Original. Those are the parts that save the film from drowning in the dreaded sequel issue of trying too hard and falling flat. Still, the Original was better as the sequel does go over-the-top numerous times.

To begin, the sequel starts off where the Original left off. Kick-*** himself has given up trying to be a Superhero. Mindy, hasn't. Dave (Kick-*** without his costume on) gets bored being a normal teenager again. He asks Mindy to train him, and she does. Meanwhile, "Red Mist" is bored and angry. He soon inherits the greatest Superpower of all ... Money! And he uses it to get revenge against Kick-***. Meanwhile, Kick-*** joins a crew of masked Superheros who spend most of their time volunteering in soup-kitchens and helping little old ladies cross the street. But one night, lead by Colonel Stars & Stripes (Jim Carrey) the new team does some real ***-kicking. 

Meanwhile, "Red Mist" who now goes by "The Mother F _____" realizes he needs a group of Super-Villains if he's going to take down Kick-*** and the rest of the Superheros. 

Unfortunately, this is going to be a short review since I honestly can't go on without revealing a couple of huge spoilers.

I will say that as a side plot, it does turn into a coming-of-age film for Hit-Girl as she begins to question whether she should even put on her costume. And, becomes confused if her costume is her Hit-Girl outfit ... Or, the normal everyday clothes she wears to school as mild-mannered Mindy. Dealing with school, friends, her legal guardian, boys, and an evil click in school, along with some feelings she is confused by; Hit-Girl starts to break down, as Kick-*** confronts her regarding the fact that her father was insane. And, as her legal guardian confronts her about the fact that her dad cheated her out of her childhood.

As a side note, there was one moment in the film where it became kinda obvious to me what was going to happen. This has only happened in one other film that I've seen. 

*Overall**:* Definitely worth seeing. Just be prepared for a few major twists along the way. 

*P.S. ~ Do NOT leave the theater until after all the credits are done rolling.*


----------



## LEDninja (Aug 25, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> *P.S. ~ Do NOT leave the theater until after all the credits are done rolling.*


OOPs. Read this after I saw the movie.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 25, 2013)

LEDninja said:


> OOPs. Read this after I saw the movie.



You missed out on one helluva of a folked up but funny scene.


----------



## LEDninja (Aug 26, 2013)

One of the late night talk shows have a really pathetic Top 10 (Bottom 10?) list on the movie.
Don't worry. No spoilers here.

Movie goers complaints about Kick *** 2:
10 Too much kicking, not enough ***.
9 Glorifies foot on *** violence.
8 Some of the kicks were really more like nudges.
7 Got up to refil my soda, and missed the *** being kicked.
6 Theatre employee made me switch seats with guy in the audience.
5 Movie was preachy about dangers of *** fracking.
4 Hard to tell which character's *** was which.
3 I prefer the classic *** films of the 1940s.
2 Should have seen Lee Daniels' Kick *** 2.
1 Where was Meryl Streep?


----------



## hkenawy (Aug 26, 2013)

LEDninja said:


> OOPs. Read this after I saw the movie.



bugger same here


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 31, 2014)

The Kick-*** comic book series/storyline concluded this month.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 31, 2014)

Means another movie will be out soon.

Hopefully very soon since "Mindy" is getting a bit too old to play a teenager. (Yes, I know she's a teenager, but her look has become a bit older than her age.)


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 9, 2018)

"We're going to reboot _Kick-***_ and Hit-Girl." - Matthew Vaughn, _Empire_ interview 6/8/18

(It's a woman behind the mask)


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 10, 2018)

A woman?? That's not right! :thumbsdow


----------



## tab665 (Jun 10, 2018)

man, I can't tell if the video you posted is supposed to be sarcastic or not. but he's right though.... it's absurd that catwoman was able to kick through a glass window.... other than that, everything else in the Batman movie is legit.


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 11, 2018)

Monocrom said:


> A woman?? That's not right! :thumbsdow



Different hero for a different time; awkward teen Dave would be a bit typecast at this point, but a single mom war vet, that could get interesting..


----------



## vadimax (Jun 11, 2018)

tab665 said:


> man, I can't tell if the video you posted is supposed to be sarcastic or not. but he's right though.... it's absurd that catwoman was able to kick through a glass window.... other than that, everything else in the Batman movie is legit.



If you are talking about my post, it is not even near sarcasm. Those stupid movies play the same role as if they would promote jumping off the bridges in front of a running train and claim it is safe. People are so disconnected from real life nowadays, so stupid due to modern "educational" system, that they do believe that crap.


----------



## vadimax (Jun 11, 2018)

StarHalo said:


> Different hero for a different time; awkward teen Dave would be a bit typecast at this point, but a single mom war vet, that could get interesting..



This is not a "different hero". This is destruction of the essence and ability of human kind to survive: create stupid flock of sheep that are incapable to serve their most basic needs, then control it. This is Hollywood.

This is real life:






They kill easier than you pick your nose.


----------



## vadimax (Jun 11, 2018)

I am a LEO. Do you want to ask me how many women have managed to defend themselves without a firearm in Lithuania? I guess you know the answer.


----------



## tab665 (Jun 11, 2018)

the video you posted is of someone condemning a Batman movie for portraying catwoman as a strong character. all the while implying the character wears skin tight clothing, high heels, and shows off an astonishing level of flexibility as a result of feminism.... not because sex sells. speaking for myself, I don't think that video you posted belongs here.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 11, 2018)

tab665 said:


> the video you posted is of someone condemning a Batman movie for portraying catwoman as a strong character.



tab665, The instructor didn't condemn the movie for portraying a strong female character. The instructor was correctly pointing out that the average man is much stronger than the average woman. His problem with the movie was it showed Catwoman performing feats of strength she wasn't *humanly *possible of doing. Batman could do them because he's buff as all get out. Superman can fly because he has superhuman abilities. See the difference? 



tab665 said:


> all the while implying the character wears skin tight clothing, high heels, and shows off an astonishing level of flexibility as a result of feminism


 
Nooo. :shakehead He didn't imply any such thing. His point was Catwoman was written as being able to perform astonishing acts of physical prowess as a result of feminism's influences on Hollywood writers and directors.


~ Chance


----------



## tab665 (Jun 11, 2018)

no, she's able to preform astonishing acts because she's based off a comic book character not feminism.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 11, 2018)

tab665 said:


> no, she's able to preform astonishing acts because she's based off a comic book character not feminism.



So, you don't have a problem with, or a reason for, the total lack of credibility for her abilities. Has Catwoman always possessed these astonishing abilities, or have some of the more outlandish ones only recently been "achieved"? 

~ Chance


----------



## tab665 (Jun 11, 2018)

nor do I have an issue for the total lack of credibility in Batman's abilities as well... or any other fictional action movie hero as well. I certainly wouldn't credit such movies as causing social harm to the male sex for giving a false seen of confidence in our abilities


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jun 11, 2018)

tab665 said:


> nor do I have an issue for *the total lack of credibility in Batman's abilities* as well.....



Batman! 





~ CG


----------



## Greta (Jun 11, 2018)

OMG! Guys.... seriously?!?!? _They are fictional comic book characters!!!_ 🙄

This thread has gone way too sideways to ever recover... say good night Gracie. :shakehead

🔥💥☄️


----------

